# Training cat to sit on lap?



## Flycaster (Nov 3, 2015)

Our 9 month old Luna is a very good cat. She's quite affectionate (likes being petted, brushed, played with, doesn't aggressively bite or scratch) and usually sits or stays near us, but she never will sit on our laps. I am trying to train her to do so. When she's in a very good mood after her morning brushing and playing, I'll take some treats she likes, put them on my lap and she will come on my lap for them. After giving her several treats, I will gently push down on her shoulder and she will lay on my lap...as long as I continue with the treats. The longest she has remained on the lap is about 3-4 minutes, then she gets up and lies down nearby. Been doing this routine for about a week, and have not tried picking her up and placing her on my lap.

As we only have her for about two months, do you think she'll eventually either through training or on her own (as she gets more used to us) lay on our laps? Or, any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Cassyj (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm not sure I do know some cats just are not lap cats


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cats don't do training,if a cat does something it is because he/she wants to do it.
If they don't want to do something no treats/pleading/begging /training in the world is going to change that.
Just let her do her own thing and in time she may sit on your lap or she may not ,,just keep in mind it will be on her terms not yours


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah, Buffie, that's what I thought. My last cat took 10 years before she got affectionate, so there is some hope...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had April since 2013 and she has only just started to sit on me - I actually think she is jealous of Ike.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

You could try putting a fleecy blanket on your lap - this might encourage her. Some cats are not so keen on laps. It also depends on your lap. My cats like my lap as it is nice and well padded and there are no gaps or dips to make a cat unsure of their footing (ahem). My dad has very boney legs and because of the way he sits the cats tend to slide off so they will only stay on his lap a very short time.

I must admit I prefer mine to sit by me rather than on me as it is easier to get up without a lot of grumpy noises when I disturb them


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Does Luna have any throws/blankets she likes to lie on? I find if I put Smartie's favourite throw over my knees, she can't resist climbing onto me cos it's 'her' blanket, and then she stays up there for hours cos it's warm. There is definitely a positive side to it being winter and cold and dark!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Our six year old cat doesn't sit on anyone's lap, never has and I have no plans to try and get him to either! 

He sits next to you, loves a fuss and sleeps next to my son but physical contact? No chance 

Tommy on the other hand in always on me. He is about 12 weeks. He sits curled up under my chin and is straight on me if I sit down. Its very sweet but to be honest sometimes I wish he was a bit more like Stitch!


----------



## Cassyj (Sep 26, 2015)

One of my previous cats if I sat down she was on my lap she wasn't happy unless she was touching me I miss her loads the two I have now sometimes sit on me and have a cuddle but can go days without I would like them to be more cuddly but I'm not going to force it


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Sep 17, 2015)

I've got Sasha about as trained as she will ever be. 
One word from me.. and she does exactly what she wants. :Banghead


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Ive tried often to encourage Mara to sit on my lap. 

She's never been keen on being touched or handled at all. If I pick her up from lying down she will attack me and goes into angry/growly mode.

I can pick her up for a few minutes if she's stood up - especially before dinner! She purrs at that. She does only really enjoy sitting on my lap when I go to the loo  so for a very limited time!

My two foster kittens aren't keen on laps at all, but if I have my black fluffy blanket on me, they are happy to curl up on that. One of them lay over my foot too the other night and fell asleep - Im sure if he realised it was attached to me he'd not have done it haha. They definitely prefer a barrier between me and lap.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My big fluffy boy never seems to be able to get comfortable on my lap unless I have a blanket on me. He keeps fidgeting, getting off and back on again etc and eventually jumping off to lie on the floor by my feet. But if the blanket is there he settles straight away and stays so long that I end up being too stiff to move! . I've concluded that without the blanket he finds my legs too hard to lie on comfortably.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

chillminx said:


> My big fluffy boy never seems to be able to get comfortable on my lap unless I have a blanket on me. He keeps fidgeting, getting off and back on again etc and eventually jumping off to lie on the floor by my feet. But if the blanket is there he settles straight away and stays so long that I end up being too stiff to move! . I've concluded that without the blanket he finds my legs too hard to lie on comfortably.


I was finding this, however now it's winter she has decided fluffy dressing gowns are as good as blankets, which means is there is a gap of more than 5 cm between me and the breakfast table, she will even squish in there to sit on my lap. And then grumble at me every time I have to reach over her to get to my coffee :-/


----------



## andrewjacson (Feb 2, 2015)

Some cats are not so keen on laps. It also depends on your lap.


----------

